# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Invertir en Madera?

## efecabrera

Señores, 
Estoy en busca de personas que estén interesadas en invertir en la extracción de madera en Madre de Dios, contamos con 7900 Ha para explotación, cualquier consulta por este medio o por mensaje privado, gracias 
Saludos,Temas similares: Artículo: Agroindustrias proyectan invertir US$6.000 millones hasta el 2021 Animan a invertir en China Ventajas de invertir en la agroindustria Confiep: Falta que más empresas industriales decidan invertir en la sierra Gobierno y sector privado se unen para invertir en el agro

----------

